# A Good First Step!



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

http://www.byucougars.com/Filing.jsp?ID=14798

*2011 Football Schedule*

Sept. 3 at Ole Miss
Sept. 10 at Texas
Sept. 17 Utah 
Sept. 23 Central Florida
Sept. 30 Utah State
Oct. 8 San Jose State
Oct. 15 at Oregon State
Oct. 22 Idaho State
Oct. 29 Bye
Nov. 5 at Louisiana Tech
Nov. 12 Idaho
Nov. 19 New Mexico State
Nov. 26 Bye
Dec. 3 at Hawaii


----------



## stick_man (Sep 10, 2007)

Agreed, a good first step. Hopefully, they will be able to reduce the number of WAC teams and land a few more bigger name schools with a better reputation for quality play. I would be somewhat surprised if BYU ends up with a record any worse than a 9-3 with this schedule. Wouldn't be too surprised for them to end up at 10-2 or even 11-1. Unfortunately, their strength of schedule will probably be very lousy though.


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

stick_man said:


> Agreed, a good first step. Hopefully, they will be able to reduce the number of WAC teams and land a few more bigger name schools with a better reputation for quality play. I would be somewhat surprised if BYU ends up with a record any worse than a 9-3 with this schedule. Wouldn't be too surprised for them to end up at 10-2 or even 11-1. Unfortunately, their strength of schedule will probably be very lousy though.


Yeah, just ask Boise State. :lol:


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

I don't know if there's a strength of schedule problem there.......I see 5 potentially ranked teams and I would be willing to bet that at least 2 will be ranked for sure on any given year. The problem I see is the front loading. Oh well, it will be fun for sure.------------SS


----------



## mikevanwilder (Nov 11, 2008)

Why scheduele Idaho ST? Couldn't they find another Div 1 school? Other than that it looks good for there first year of independence.


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

http://www.byucougars.com/Filing.jsp?ID=14812


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

Fantastic move... way to insure obscurity since they don't have a prayer at BCS games. Saw this on the news and thought you know, with their "big time" ESPN deal, the best two bowls they could hook up with are the Poinsettia and the Fight Hunger bowl? Thats just sad. I thought they wanted to move UP from the Vegas Bowl? I'd consider this a lateral move at best.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

The bowl move is just plain horrid. Knowing how the San Francisco community loves the LDS Church, I'm really quite surprised by that one. Granted, San Fran is better than Albacracky. And San Diego - that's not a bad place to visit in December, so not bad. Not good, but not bad. The one up in both of these games is that they won't have to give half the bowl cash to a conference, so they'll come out ahead financially than where they were. Also, knowing the contract is in place will allow better travel planning for fans which will be good I guess. But for quality bowl game - RiverRat - you are being generous by calling it "lateral move at best." It is a step down. Period. But then again, only five bowl games have any relevance anyway. The rest are crap no matter how you shape it.


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

True Gary... I hadn't thought of the implications with an LDS team playing in the city run by gays. That might make for some entertaining fan interaction. You're right too about San Diego. Although entirely meaningless, its not a bad place to go watch winter football. I just figured since they were touting their new relationship with ESPN that they'd be after some of the bigger name bowls played in January or something as a prelude to the 5 bowls that count.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

As hard core BYU guy as I am, I also realize that ESPN shows A LOT of football, and A LOT of BAD football. I guess this season I've paid closer attention because of BYU's new deal. Even on Saturdays, I've seen Ohio Universtiy vs. Northern Illinois too many times this year. An ESPN deal is nice, but it certainly doesn't mean BYU is elite. Too many crapola teams playing every single week on the ESPN family of channels. Which really gets to the bottom line of it all. ESPN doesn't care what team wins or looses - just that people watch. BYU can go 0-12, and ESPN will be happy to show them because BYU fans will watch. ESPN has the broadcast rights to so many bowl games, that as long as people will watch, they are happy. And they need people to watch the Crap-o-the-week Bowl in mid December just as much as they need viewers for New Year's Day. But really, having a contract with ESPN puts BYU in the same company as the Big East, MAC, WAC and Conference USA. Which TV wise is a step above the MWC. Rise and Shout fellow Cougars. Rise and Shout.


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

I'm already planning the trip to San Diego. I think that's going to be a really fun bowl to travel for. I used to go to the Holiday Bowl as a kid and it was a blast! Now my kids get the same experience. 8) 
I'm satisfied with everything except for the home schedule. It would be nice to have a home game against a good team instead of going on the road to play all the fun games. Idaho, Utah, and Idaho St. are probably as good as New Mexico, though. :roll:











:O•-: :lol:


----------

